# Choosing a donor



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi I am a single 40 year old woman and looking into using a donor for self insemination,I would love to go the clinic route but funds are tight.  I have looked at a donor site where they provide names etc of donors for you in your area and the only expense is the site fee which is nothing much and travel costs to the donor.  So that is 1 option, I have also asked certain friends and one has come back to me tonight to say a male friend of hers that she has known for many years and is a lovely man is happy to have all relivant tests and donate for me to fullfill my dream.  He is in his 50's and has 5 children of his own already and is fertile as his ex partner fell pregnant earlier this year but had a termination.  He wouldnt want any involvement which I know he can change his mind on later but she assures me this isnt an issue.  Would you go with the friend of a friend or a total stranger?  I would just appreciate your views please.  I know not going through a clinic can be risky but feel these are my only options.


----------

